# Oder Rap-Konzerten wie dem,...



## venkatkk

Oder Rap-Konzerten wie dem, das kürzlich Gymnasiastinnen aus dem Viertel eigenständig organisierten.

In the above sentence, why is dem used after wie? I am unable to identify the grammatic rule behind this.


----------



## berndf

_Dem_ is a demonstrative pronoun. _... dem, das..._ means _the one that...:
Or rap concerts like *the one that* was independently organized by [female] high school students recently._


----------



## venkatkk

Berndf, thanks for your reply, but why is the dativ used? and not "wie das"  I have seen constructions like "bei dem" which I understand because bei is a dativ preposition.. I don't see any such rule with regard to Wie.


----------



## berndf

venkatkk said:


> why is the dative


The main clause, in particular its verb, which governs the cases of the objects, is missing in your quote, so you can't tell.

In general, in a comparison the object to which another object is compared to agrees in case with the compared object. I.e. the pronoun _dem_ agrees in case with _Rap-Konzerten_.


----------



## Frieder

Please look at the sentence _preceding _your quoted example. There you'll find the 


berndf said:


> verb, which governs the cases of the objects


----------



## venkatkk

Here is the context for the given sentence.. 

Bei der Micro-Folie handelt es sich um eine innovative Kultureinrichtung, die in einem bunten Zirkuszelt inmitten grauer Plattenbauten residiert. Dem Viertel hängt der traurige Ruf einer salafistischen Hochburg an. 

Im Zirkuszelt finden die Anwohner eine andere Welt: Eine Profibühne, die Schultheatergruppen offen steht. Oder Rap-Konzerten wie dem, das kürzlich Gymnasiastinnen aus dem Viertel eigenständig organisierten.

The verb in the previous sentence is finden, am sorry..I don't see anything in dative here except "im Zirkuszelt"


----------



## berndf

The relevant Verb ist _jedande*m* offen stehen_.


----------



## JClaudeK

Now, it's understandable:
Die Pofibühne *steht * Schultheatergruppen oder Rap-konzerten *offen*, wie dem, das ....


Crossed with berndf


----------



## venkatkk

The word reference website lists the word offenstehen as a single trennbares wort whereas in the sentence here it is written as two words. This has created a bit of confusion. I would like to get some clarity on which is right.


----------



## berndf

venkatkk said:


> The word reference website lists the word offenstehen as a single trennbares wort whereas in the sentence here it is written as two words.


That's why it is called _trennbar_ (=_separable_).


----------



## venkatkk

berndf said:


> That's why it is called _trennbar_ (=_separable_).



I actually meant the sentence from the article that I posted originally. I understand it needs to be written as two words in the sentence that JclaudeK has written. 

Im Zirkuszelt finden die Anwohner eine andere Welt: Eine Profibühne, die Schultheatergruppen offen steht. 

In the sentence above shouldn't it appear as one word at the end?


----------



## berndf

No. The parts are joint only in non-finite forms, i.e. infinitive and participles. This is 3rd person singular present tense, i.e. a finite form.


----------



## JClaudeK

venkatkk said:


> I actually meant the sentence from the article that I posted originally.
> In the sentence above shouldn't it appear as one word at the end?


You are right, it should be _"Eine Profibühne, die Schultheatergruppen offensteht"._

Edit (crossed with berndf):


berndf said:


> No. The parts are joint only in non-finite forms, i.e. infinitive and participles. This is 3rd person singular present tense, i.e. a finite form.


_ .... only in non-finite forms _
Hier handelt es sich um einen Nebensatz!


> *Getrennt- und Zusammenschreibung: Verben*
> trennbare Verben. Sie werden in den Infinitiven, Partizipien und bei Endstellung im Nebensatz zusammengeschrieben.






venkatkk said:


> The word reference website lists the word offenstehen as a single trennbares wort whereas in the sentence here it is written as two words. This has created a bit of confusion.


Don't get confused by minor misspellings.


----------



## venkatkk

JClaudeK said:


> You are right, it should be _"Eine Profibühne, die Schultheatergruppen offensteht"._
> 
> Edit (crossed with berndf):
> 
> Hier handelt es sich um einen Nebensatz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get confused by minor misspellings.



Thanks for your reply JclaudeK. The thing is I am already having a bit of trouble in having to deal with the fact that in German, verbs can take either accusative or dative. The reason I said it was confusing was in the case of a trennbares verb I have to piece the verb together first and then see if it takes dativ. It would create an extra layer of work if offenstehen could be written as two words. I would have to first check upon stehen and then guess if the word before when joined together would form a trennbares word. Thankfully this is not the case, at least when they appear at the end of a sentence.


----------



## JClaudeK

Danke für Deine Erklärungen. 
Ich kann verstehen, dass solche 'kleinen' Fehler für Nichtmuttersprachler Verwirrung stiften (können).


----------



## Hutschi

Hi,

one difficulty was whether the word offenstehen or offen stehen is correct and why. The cause: both have different meanings.


You can look into the Duden:


Duden | offenstehen | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme

in our case:
offenstehen = zur Verfügung stehen; zur Benutzung freigegeben sein
There are more meanings in the Duden.


Duden | offen stehen | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme
offen stehen = geöffnet sein
In spoken language there is a little difference in clear pronunciation, but you cannot hear it in fast pronunciation.

*off*en_*ste*_hen (stress at first syllable, optional weak stress at the third syllable)
*off*en *ste*hen (stress at the first syllable of each word)

Between 1996 and 2006 you could write such words usually almost all separated. Maybe your text is from this time.

wenn alle Türen offenstehen ... - figurative - in this case you have all possibilities.
wenn alle Türen offen stehen ... - literally - when all doors are open (and the wind can blow through them)

---
I hope this is appropriate here. I think so, because you have to use the correct meaning.

An optional dative object can be used for both verbs.

---
Even for German speakers it is difficult to spell this correctly. It belongs to the complicate words.


----------



## venkatkk

Hutschi said:


> Hi,
> 
> one difficulty was whether the word offenstehen or offen stehen is correct and why. The cause: both have different meanings.
> 
> 
> You can look into the Duden:
> 
> 
> Duden | offenstehen | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme
> 
> in our case:
> offenstehen = zur Verfügung stehen; zur Benutzung freigegeben sein
> There are more meanings in the Duden.
> 
> 
> Duden | offen stehen | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme
> offen stehen = geöffnet sein
> In spoken language there is a little difference in clear pronunciation, but you cannot hear it in fast pronunciation.
> 
> *off*en_*ste*_hen (stress at first syllable, optional weak stress at the third syllable)
> *off*en *ste*hen (stress at the first syllable of each word)
> 
> Between 1996 and 2006 you could write such words usually almost all separated. Maybe your text is from this time.
> 
> wenn alle Türen offenstehen ... - figurative - in this case you have all possibilities.
> wenn alle Türen offen stehen ... - literally - when all doors are open (and the wind can blow through them)
> 
> ---
> I hope this is appropriate here. I think so, because you have to use the correct meaning.
> 
> An optional dative object can be used for both verbs.
> 
> ---
> Even for German speakers it is difficult to spell this correctly. It belongs to the complicate words.


Hutschi,  thank you for your comprehensive response.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> one difficulty was whether the word offenstehen or offen stehen is correct and why.


See also Cannonet "Rechtschreibung von Offenstehen/ offenstehen".


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Hier handelt es sich um einen Nebensatz!


Hast Recht. Die Frage ist hier, ob es sich tatsächlich um ein trennbares Verb handelt. Und da gibt es offensichtlich verschiedene Ansichten.


----------



## Frieder

berndf said:


> Die Frage ist hier, ob es sich tatsächlich um ein trennbares Verb handelt


Das verstehe ich nicht.


venkatkk said:


> Eine Profibühne, die Schultheatergruppen offensteht.


Würdest du schreiben „die Profibühne offensteht den Schultheatergruppen”?


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, es geht darum, ob es ein trennbares Verb ist: offenstehen -> die Bühne steht allen offen. (Alle können die Bühne nutzen.)
oder kein trennbares Verb: offen stehen (das Verb ist "stehen") -> Die Tür zur Bühne steht allen offen. (Alle können hineingehen/hindurchgehen.)


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Ich denke, es geht darum, ob es ein trennbares Verb ist: offenstehen ...........


Im gegebenen Kontext gibt es keinen Zweifel!


----------



## Hutschi

Für mich gibt es im bestehenden Kontext auch keinen Zweifel. Ich denke einfach, #20 beruht auf einem Missverständnis, denn "trennbares Verb" hat zwei Gegenteile: 1. untrennbares Verb, 2. einfaches Verb ohne Bestandteile für trennbare und untrennbare Verben. 

untrennbares Verb: *offenstehen, er offensteht etc. - das ist nicht idiomatisch, ich habe es noch nie gehört. (Im Gegensatz z.B. zu "überstehen", ich überstehe auch das.)
trennbares Verb: offenstehen, die Bühne steht jedem offen 
einfaches Verb mit Partikel (z.B. Präposition oder Adverb) 

Siehe unsere Quellen in #16 (Duden) und #18 (Canoonet)


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Im gegebenen Kontext gibt es keinen Zweifel!


Offenbar doch.

_Es kommt darauf an, wie er sich anstellt._
_Es kommt darauf an, ob ihm der Weg offen steht._

In 1. besteht in der Tat kein Zweifel. _Anstellt _ist eindeutig ein Wort, schriftlich und auch gesprochen. Bei 2. spreche ich offen steht eindeutig als zwei getrennte Wörter und darum erscheint mir auch diese Schreibung auch natürlich. Sich anstellen ist ohne Zweifel ein trennbares Verb. Und wenn es eins ist, muss _offen stehen_ etwas anderes sein. Nun geht es aber immer hin und her, mal soll es zusammen und mal soll es getrennt geschrieben werden und auch heute schreiben es einige Autoren getrennt und andere zusammen.

Es scheint ganz offensichtlich Zweifel zu geben.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Sich anstellen ist ohne Zweifel ein trennbares Verb. Und wenn es eins ist, muss _offen stehen_ etwas anderes sein. Nun geht es aber immer hin und her, mal soll es zusammen und mal soll es getrennt geschrieben werden


Es gibt eben zwei verschiedene Bedeutungen für offen-stehen



Hutschi said:


> in our case:
> 1) offenstehen = zur Verfügung stehen; zur Benutzung freigegeben sein
> 2) Duden | offen stehen | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme
> 
> offen stehen = geöffnet sein


Hier passt unserer Meinung nach nur Bedeutung _1)_ = _zur Benutzung freigegeben sein. 
_
So hattest Du es doch ganz offensichtlich auch verstanden, sonst fände ich Dein


berndf said:


> That's why it is called _trennbar_ (=_separable_).


und Deine Erklärungen in #12 gegenstandslos. Täusche ich mich? 



berndf said:


> auch heute schreiben es einige Autoren getrennt und andere zusammen.


Nach der Rechtschreibreform ↓  wird dies als Fehler betrachtet (und eben dieser Fehler hat venkatkk verwirrt!)

*offen stehen: *Verb, haben, sein, geöffnet_sein Neu, nach Reform einzige Variante
*offenstehen: *Verb, haben, sein, figürlich


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> und Deine Erklärungen in #12 gegenstandslos.


Ja. Darum habe ich sie gestern auch durchgestrichen, nachdem ich in #19 deinen Einwand akzeptiert hatte.


JClaudeK said:


> Nach der Rechtschreibreform ↓ wird dies als Fehler betrachtet (und eben dieser Fehler hat venkatkk verwirrt!)
> 
> *offen stehen: *Verb, haben, sein, geöffnet_sein Neu, nach Reform einzige Variante
> *offenstehen: *Verb, haben, sein, figürlich


Offensichtlich gibt es darüber keinen Konsens, wenn man sich den Sprachgebrauch ansieht. Mein Lieblingswörterbuch (DWDS) legt sich nicht fest und sagt einfach, dass es beide Schreibungen gibt (unabhängig von der Bedeutung). Und so sehe ich das, nachdem ich ein wenig recherchiert habe, jetzt auch. Vorher hatte ich mir da wenig Gedanken gemacht.


----------



## Hutschi

Bernd hat recht, dass die Rechtschreibreform stark von der Aussprache ausgeht. Dazu wurden teilweise noch in Weiterführung einige Schreibweisen 2006 geändert und auch später sind Änderungen möglich. Allerdings tut sie es in unserem Falle eher nicht.

Die Aussprache stimmt (glücklicherweise)  bei den meisten Wörtern regelmäßig mit der Bedeutung und der Schreibweise überein.

Bei "offenstehen" ist das aber nur bei sehr deutlicher (überdeutlicher) Aussprache zu hören. 
Und wenn in der Alltagssprache der Unterschied in der Aussprache verwischt ist, kommt man wegen der Regel zu einem Widerspruch zum Wörterbuch. 
Interessant ist, dass beim Duden die Vor-der-Reform-Begründung mittels "figürlicher Bedeutung" für solche Schreibweisen heute wieder verwendet wird. Sie sollte eigentlich durch Begründung nach "Betonung" abgelöst werden. 
"Offenstehen" vs. "offen stehen" reiht sich jetzt in die alte Begründung durch "übertragene Bedeutung" ein. Die Reform ist hier nicht konsequent, aber die korrekte Schreibweise ist jetzt so, wie Claude sie beschrieb.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Darum habe ich sie gestern auch durchgestrichen, nachdem ich in #19 deinen Einwand akzeptiert hatte.


Das stimmt doch nicht!


venkatkk said:


> In the sentence above shouldn't it appear as one word at the end?





berndf said:


> No. The parts are joint only in non-finite forms, i.e. infinitive and participles. This is 3rd person singular present tense, i.e. a finite form.


Du hast sie durchgestrichen, weil Deine  Behauptung  _"The parts are joint only in non-finite forms" _falsch war.
Es war also sehr wohl von trennbaren Verben die Rede, nicht vom getrennt geschrieben "offen stehen".

_nachdem ich in #19 deinen Einwand akzeptiert hatte.- _es blieb Dir wohl nichts anderes übrig!


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Du hast sie durchgestrichen, weil Deine Behauptung _"The parts are joint only in non-finite forms" _falsch war.


Ja, natürlich. Dein Einwand war, dass dies ein Nebensatz sei und meine Behauptung für Nebensätze nicht gelte. Und das habe ich akzeptiert.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Dein Einwand war, dass dies ein Nebensatz sei und meine Behauptung für Nebensätze nicht gelte. Und das habe ich akzeptiert.


Hätte es sich um das getrennt geschriebene "offen stehen" gehandelt, wäre "die Theatergruppen offen steht" in einem Nebensatz richt gewesen.

"jd*m.* offenstehen" ist selbstverständlich die figurative Form des Verbs, und das wurde schon immer zusammengeschrieben.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> "jd*m.* offenstehen" ist selbstverständlich die figurative Form des Verbs, und das wurde schon immer zusammengeschrieben.


Oder eben auch nicht. Das sehen (und sahen) einige so und andere so.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Mein Lieblingswörterbuch (DWDS) legt sich nicht fest und sagt einfach, dass es beide Schreibungen gibt (unabhängig von der Bedeutung).


 Mit der Bemerkung: § 34 (2.1)
DWDS


> Zusammensetzungen mit einem adjektivischen ersten Bestandteil.
> 
> Dabei sind folgende Fälle zu unterscheiden:
> (2.1) Es kann zusammen- wie auch getrennt geschrieben werden, wenn ein einfaches Adjektiv eine Eigenschaft als Resultat des Verbalvorgangs bezeichnet (sog. resultative Prädikative), zum Beispiel:
> _blank putzen_/_blankputzen_, _glatt hobeln_/_glatthobeln_, _klein schneiden_/ _kleinschneiden_; _kalt stellen_/_kaltstellen_, _kaputt machen_/_kaputtmachen_, _leer essen_/_leeressen_


> offen stehen → Die Tür steht offen. / Kannst du mir sagen, warum die Tür offen steht?
muss -  laut DWDS - nicht zusammengeschrieben werden
bzw. darf - laut Canoonet -  nicht zusammengeschrieben werden
_



*(2.2) Es wird zusammengeschrieben, wenn der adjektivische Bestandteil zusammen mit dem verbalen Bestandteil eine neue, idiomatisierte Gesamtbedeutung bildet*, die nicht auf der Basis der Bedeutungen der einzelnen Teile bestimmt werden kann, *zum Beispiel:
krankschreiben, freisprechen, (sich) kranklachen; festnageln (= festlegen), heimlichtun (= geheimnisvoll tun), kaltstellen (= [politisch] ausschalten), kürzertreten (= sich einschränken), richtigstellen (= berichtigen), schwerfallen (= Mühe verursachen), heiligsprechen

Click to expand...

_***Das ist mit "jdm. offenstehen" = zur Verfügung stehen; zur Benutzung freigegeben sein ganz eindeutig der Fall!

_
_


----------



## berndf

Danke für die Zusammenfassung des Textes.  Das ist sicher hilfreich. Ich hatte den Verweis gesehen aber schnell überflogen.

Die Regeln für den Amtsgebrauch sind sicher sehr wichtig; vor allem, weil sie Grundlage dessen ist, was in öffentlichen Schulen gelehrt wird und in den allermeisten Fällen auch konsensfähig ist. In diesem Fall aber offenbar nicht vollständig.


----------

